# Have Found Natural Treatment for Rat Respiratory Disease



## anthia

I have done this research for 7 months and have successfully treated my 2 Female rats for Respiratory Disease and they are healthy. 

Kyolic Liquid Garlic Extract - best deal vitacost.com item KY 100236

Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar Raw Unfiltered 

Honey - local from your area Organic 

Filtered Water 

Jarrow Formulas - 7 Mushroom Blend Immune System Optimizer Powder.

Mix 2 teaspoons apple cider vinegar , 3- 1/4 teaspoons of honey place in 1 oz dropper bottle, fill with filtered water and shake well.

Give Adult Rats 10 drops of Liquid Garlic Extract and 10 drops of Honey ,Vinegar ,Water all mixed together morning and night . Adjust according to size and control of symptoms. Depends on your rats taste. I would only increase by 1 drop of each per day until symptoms are under control. 

I would give baby rats 1 drop of each and slowly build to 10 drops and up of each according to taste, size and control of symptoms. 

I give this to them in a small ( Mini Porcelain Crocks work good ) bowl separately. 

Morning - Organic Pea or Green Bean baby food with 10 drops HVW and 10 drops LGE mixed all together. 

Night - Organic Apple Sauce with 10 drops HVW , 10 drops LGE and 1/4 scoop of Mushroom Powder all mixed together. 

I would rather give my rats this morning and night everyday than give them antibiotic and steroids 1 day. 

Mini is allergic to carrots ( face puffs up) and if I was giving antibiotic and steroid I would have never known. 

Every once in a while I put on the Vaporizer to put more moisture in the air - I read that this also helps with Respiratory Problems. 

I hope that this helps yaâ€™ll and your trusting , loving, sweet, innocent bebes ( I love Mini-Moo & her little friend Miz-Blue)) I know it will save you a ton of money at the Vet Office. 

Rats need low fat , low protein and 75 % to 80 % carbs from what I have learned. 

I feed Mini-Moo and Miz Blue organic boc choy , broccoli and kale 

Mazuri rat block 

Organic Apple Sauce - just apples no sugar or anything added 

1 smoked oyster a week

Assorted Mixed Organic Beans 2-3 x per week - Canned 

Very Occasional Whole nut treat - pecans , brazil nuts...... so far and I hep em by making a crack. 

Super Pet Peach Orchard Sticks ( renewable resource ) I have learned that fruit tree branches are ok for them - I did use Greenie dog chews but they have to much protein and caused sores under Miz Blue's chin and on neck. 

Filtered water from 2 glass bottles - baby nipple brush and hot water cleans sipper tube good.

I use Life Mate Hemp Bedding and Critter Country Litter ( renewable resources ) not harmful to rats.

I have a Holistic Vet that I take my animals to when needed and I will give antibiotics if absolutely necessary. So Far I have not had to. I have had my rats for 7 months and as of 12-23-2007 Mini Moo and Miz Blue are showing no signs of respiratory problems. No more coughing , runny eye or nose. Skin and fur look healthy with no sores. 

8)


----------



## Forensic

I really can't see that doing anything for a bad respiratory infection.

A mild case of the sniffles, maybe, but nothing much more.


----------



## Phobie

Forensic, is this a safe mix? I just want to now because Addo has suffered from respiratory disease for a while and obviously has vetinary treatment, but if this mixture is SAFE I wouldn't mind trying it for his sniffles in between.


----------



## Forensic

The only thing I'd worry about is the garlic with a rat with a tender stomach. I know garlic can do a number on me. :lol: Most rats don't like the taste of vinegar, but I assume the honey counteracts the taste. Giving lots of honey over a long period of time wouldn't be good for weight, but for short periods....


Meh, I think I'm rambling.


----------



## jellybeanqueen

i'm pretty sure a really sick rat should see a vet before you begin trying this treatment, although i wouldn't see the harm in trying it out on a cold.


----------



## ledzepgirl16

Forensic said:


> The only thing I'd worry about is the garlic with a rat with a tender stomach. I know garlic can do a number on me. :lol: Most rats don't like the taste of vinegar, but I assume the honey counteracts the taste. Giving lots of honey over a long period of time wouldn't be good for weight, but for short periods.....


I don't know how much truth there is to it, Forensic, but when I was in pre-vet-med school, I remember having heard it mentioned that garlic is wonderful for pet rats, and i have read it in a few articles since then...I dunno, but obviously Anthia has tried it and has had no ill effects. But I do agree that seeking vet care first for an RI is always a must.


----------



## daisy184

I agree with the benefits of garlic in ratties.. mine have garlic oil capsules and love them!..
They are said to deter fleas as the oil comes thru the skin and fleas dont like it, yet doesnt make the rattie smell garlicy..

Also: Researchers have discovered that garlic can stop lipid peroxidation in animals, the process where LDL, the bad cholesterol, turns rancid and is more likely to damage the cardiovascular system. The researchers induced a type of heart attack known as myocardial infarction in rats. In rats not treated with garlic, antioxidant enzymes were reduced after the heart attack. There was also an increase in lipid peroxidation. When garlic was given to the animals, however, both of these negative effects were significantly reversed. 

According to the researchers, ...garlic oil exerts its effects by modulating lipid peroxidation and enhancing antioxidant and detoxifying enzyme systems.

Garlic also strengthens the immune system, by working against immune invaders and attacking bacteria, viruses, fungi and parasites. AlliTru represents a scientific breakthrough as a method of delivering the best of garlic in a convenient capsule. 

*would like to add that garlic is TOXIC in dogs and cats*
Garlic does have toxic potential to pets, and is generally more potent than onion, also a member of the Allium species, in causing changes in red blood cells in dogs and cats. This is true in raw, cooked or powdered forms. In theory, "deodorized" garlic is allegedly less toxic, since the disulfides, responsible for both the odor and the toxicity, are usually largely removed.


----------



## mirror

i have heard of grape seed extract being used to help rats with respiratory illnesses with some success, but i personally always consider natural remedies to be complementary to standard, proven treatments rather than a replacement for them


----------



## Kimmiekins

> but i personally always consider natural remedies to be complementary to standard, proven treatments rather than a replacement for them


Well said, and I completely agree.


----------



## magickat

mirror said:


> i personally always consider natural remedies to be complementary to standard, proven treatments rather than a replacement for them


Most natural remedies are the proven treatments as they have been used for _centuries_ longer than modern medicines. 

I have used similar (and other) natural treatments for my pets (and family) for various ailments with great success without having to resort to Allopathic medicine. 
I have used Allopathic medicines as well; some worked well, some didn't work so well, some had unacceptable side affects. 

Personally, I will most often follow a natural remedy course of action first unless it is a dire situation. 

I guess however one chooses to treat a pet (whether Naturopathically or Allopathically or in combination,) the wise course is in gathering as much factual information as possible and proceeding with care.


----------



## Forensic

magickat said:


> mirror said:
> 
> 
> 
> i personally always consider natural remedies to be complementary to standard, proven treatments rather than a replacement for them
> 
> 
> 
> Most natural remedies are the proven treatments as they have been used for _centuries_ longer than modern medicines.
Click to expand...

Speaking from a strictly scientific point here: With the advent of new medicines life expectancy increased remarkably because the old remedies often help symptoms without curing.


----------



## magickat

Forensic said:


> Speaking from a strictly scientific point here: With the advent of new medicines life expectancy increased remarkably because the old remedies often help symptoms without curing.


Yep. The variety of and incidents of disease has also increased. It is a self propelling relationship wherein human beings are getting diseases, they take medicines to help them live longer, they get more diseases, they need more medicines, etc, etc. 
Meanwhile we are overpopulating and thus irreversibly polluting our planet causing more diseases that stem from the general overpopulation and misuse of our planet. Not to mention the effect on the animal kingdom wherein the increasing numbers of human beings use up, take up and destroy the resources of so many species, causing them to go extinct which ultimately adversely effects our own chances of surviving long term.  

During those times when we were using earth-made remedies but not 'curing' diseases we were living more harmoniously amongst our plant and animal brothers & sisters. We were actually sustaining our existence much more effectively than now that we are lengthening the life expectancy of human beings. 

*stepping off of soap box now*


----------



## glindella

magickat said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking from a strictly scientific point here: With the advent of new medicines life expectancy increased remarkably because the old remedies often help symptoms without curing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The variety of and incidents of disease has also increased. It is a self propelling relationship wherein human beings are getting diseases, they take medicines to help them live longer, they get more diseases, they need more medicines, etc, etc.
> Meanwhile we are overpopulating and thus irreversibly polluting our planet causing more diseases that stem from the general overpopulation and misuse of our planet. Not to mention the effect on the animal kingdom wherein the increasing numbers of human beings use up, take up and destroy the resources of so many species, causing them to go extinct which ultimately adversely effects our own chances of surviving long term.
> 
> During those times when we were using earth-made remedies but not 'curing' diseases we were living more harmoniously amongst our plant and animal brothers & sisters. We were actually sustaining our existence much more effectively than now that we are lengthening the life expectancy of human beings.
> 
> *stepping off of soap box now*
Click to expand...


um.. please don't take this the wrong way...

can I hug you? 8)


----------



## magickat

glindella said:


> um.. please don't take this the wrong way...
> 
> can I hug you? 8)


  
_**HUG**_


----------



## Cazsamps

:?


----------



## jorats

Natural remedies are acceptable in mild case of URI but the longer you wait to use the real medicine, the greater the risk that pulmonary abscesses will grow and kill your rat. 
When rats have a myco flare up which turns into pneumonia, pulmonary abscesses is what eventually takes over the lungs.

If your rat faired well with the natural remedies, I'd say it was probably nasal congestion. 

It would be a huge disservice to all the rats if everyone decided to start self treating their sick rats. Rats need vets. Perhaps discuss it with your vet.


----------



## Sparker

jorats said:


> Natural remedies are acceptable in mild case of URI but the longer you wait to use the real medicine, the greater the risk that pulmonary abscesses will grow and kill your rat.
> When rats have a myco flare up which turns into pneumonia, pulmonary abscesses is what eventually takes over the lungs.
> 
> If your rat faired well with the natural remedies, I'd say it was probably nasal congestion.
> 
> It would be a huge disservice to all the rats if everyone decided to start self treating their sick rats. Rats need vets. Perhaps discuss it with your vet.


*Standing ovation*

At the hospital where I work, our biggest cases are often because of what you just said. Something simple gets out of hand because it was never properly treated. 

_That said_, I use home remedies and whatnot for my pets on a fairly regular basis, but always with a doctor's supervision.


----------



## ratrover

dont go trying it sounds bad


----------



## ratrover

lol a secret santa exchange


----------



## Finnebon

I know this is a very old thread, but I wanted to bump it to see what people thought of it now?

Mouse has started to occasionally have a little bit of honking/wheezing in her nose that I hear rarely over the last couple days, some days I don't even hear it at all, and will usually last only a couple seconds. No sneezes or porphyrin, no noises at all when I rat-phone her either. I know it's the start of a URI and I will take her to the vet if it gets any worse at all next week after the weekend, but I was really really hoping I could find a decent home remedy to possibly kick it down while it's still very minor and hardly noticable.

I would like to avoid antibiotics if at all possible, since she has megacolon, and I worry that since antibiotics can sometimes cause trouble for sensitive stomachs, that it might not be good for her. If there are any home remedies that I can try first before taking her to the vet, that would be great. however, if shes not better in a few days after the weekend is over, I will definitely make an appointment to take her in and get some proper medication.

I've mixed some honey and raw crushed garlic into her special food and I'm hoping that will be decent enough. She refuses to eat either the honey or garlic seperately so I need to hide it in her food. What do you all think about the garlic oil mentioned here? Or even the little mix the OP said? I can give it to her directly and even mix it into her MC medication twice a day.


----------



## Jaguar

It's worth a try if it's just a minor case of the sniffles, but if it seems to be getting worse, or there's any gasping, clicking, honking, discharge, or other serious symptoms, please go to a vet and get proper medication. Rats are extremely good at hiding illness. The more time you spend trying home remedies that may or may not work, the higher the risk of your rat getting seriously ill, being left with permanent lung scarring, or even dying.


----------



## Inle_Varg

Yes.....this is an OLD thread. But my Sway ((Just over 2yr old male)) is starting to breath heavy. No crust in his eyes and no excess mucus. His appetite is normal, his energy and everything is the same, drinking, eating and going to the bathroom normally.....just sounds super congested and breathing is loud. So I'm gonna give this a try first. Of course if he gets any worse.....then to the doc. But I really would like to stay away from antibiotics.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan

Inle_Varg said:


> Of course if he gets any worse.....then to the doc. But I really would like to stay away from antibiotics.


Let us know how that works out, I guess.


----------

